
Mediterranean Is Scary Laboratory of Ocean Futures - vorador
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/12/mediterranean-degradation/
======
intellectronica
Amazingly, there's no mention of the effects the Suez canal had on the
Mediterranean. The jelly fish population, for example, is known to have risen
gradually since the opening of the canal. It's quite hard to see how whatever
this article tries to chart has anything to do with the effects of global
warming on the world's oceans. This is exactly the sort of really bad science
writing that makes the whole global warming debate so shallow and useless.

